# How to convert a manual honey extractor to electric



## GregBeekeeper (Mar 22, 2012)

Does anyone know the best way to do this? I have a manual extractor and can't afford a new electric one, so I was thinking of either trying to fit a motor to it, or maybe converting it to use a power drill. Any ideas?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

A drill will work and is probably the easiest thing to do. A cordless will not last long so I would go AC. Variable speed would be convenient.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

It would help to know the make and model or have pics of the drive/crank setup. Jim


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

There was a thread on here a couple of years ago. Someone was successful using a motor from an old treadmill. A search on the forum might show you some ideas, try using "treadmill".


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> There was a thread on here a couple of years ago. Someone was successful using a motor from an old treadmill. A search on the forum might show you some ideas, try using "treadmill".


Excellent memory! :thumbsup:

Here's a thread from 2008 with photos:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?222799-treadmill-motor-for-extractor
I was particularly amused at the response from Beesource member _MAXANT_, at post #6.

And a related thread, but no photos:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?222731-treadmill-motor-for-extractor


----------

